
Pass the tortoise shell: reading and writing across time and space - diodorus
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/pass-the-tortoise-shell/
======
zwischenzug
Oh man, James Raven was my History tutor at university. How weird to meet him
again here on HN!

